# How Many Yellow Labs in a 55 Gallon Tank?



## Guest (Jul 11, 2004)

*How Many Yellow Labs in a 55 Gallon Tank?*​
1039.09%12515.15%151339.39%18824.24%20412.12%


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2004)

I have my own idea but was curious to see what others thought. At the most three males, the rest will be females. Most of the females in this group should max out at 2 1/2- 3 inches. The males 4" or smaller.

The tank is a standard 48" 55 gallon, with 2 AC 500's for filtration. I also perform 50% water changes weekly. It will also house 5 S. petricola.


----------



## Stevebaby (Jun 19, 2003)

I say 18-20 but i clicked 20 how many agree with me?


----------



## Nicholo (Nov 7, 2003)

I went with 18, but 18-20 would sound good to me.


----------



## Kinguni (Mar 1, 2004)

15. Nice 1m/4f ratio. Space for the fry too!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks for the input. I'll be starting off with 18. 4 adults, 3 larger juvies, and 11 smaller F1 juvies. I expect to thin things down to 14-15 fish once a few males get yanked when they mature. The idea is to keep a lot of females, with a couple of back up males just in case anything happens to my dom male.


----------



## ben805 (Feb 7, 2004)

I voted 12, 3m/9f. On top of that I'll throw in another 12 demasoni, same ratio 3m/9f!!


----------



## Stevebaby (Jun 19, 2003)

ben805 have any problem with aggersion?


----------

